# Best palm router



## Mark Mayo (Jan 27, 2011)

I have been looking into palm routers and would like input before I buy the wrong one. I would like to use it to do mild edge round overs and some small flush trimming. I need a good base.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm happy with my new model Ridgid. Has a metal base with good depth adjustment.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Tempest said:


> I'm happy with my new model Ridgid. Has a metal base with good depth adjustment.


I fully agree with you.

I have the Ridgid palm router and absolutely love it. It comes with a round and square base plate, edge guide, wrenches and neat little carrying bag. And let's not forget the LIFETIME Warranty.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

For edge rounding and other small projects I use a PC laminate trimmer...


----------



## Mark Mayo (Jan 27, 2011)

What is a price range for the Rigid as described?


----------



## amaonline (Jan 1, 2011)

The bosch Colt, is an excellent palm router, I use mine all the time. The variable speed model and power set it above the rest. Of course that's just my opinion........we all have one of those....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mark

I have the T4,the Colt,the MLCS,the DeWalt 611.the HF,the air Sioux,and one or two more,I will suggest you take a hard look at the DeWalt, it's about the same price as the Colt and the same size but it can do many more jobs with just one router motor, it's always nice to have a palm router for trim jobs but why not get one that can do it all..  and not let a 200.oo router sit idol most of the time, put it to work..

Amazon.com: DEWALT DWP611PK 1.25 HP Max Torque Variable Speed Compact Router Combo Kit with LED's: Home Improvement

DeWalt DWP611PK Compact Router Combo Kit
======



Mark Mayo said:


> I have been looking into palm routers and would like input before I buy the wrong one. I would like to use it to do mild edge round overs and some small flush trimming. I need a good base.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, that DeWalt is a sweet little router and the newest in my arsenal.

Here is the router in another color:

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-Compact-Router-Plunge/dp/B0046A8V6A/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> ...and one or two more,...


 
:sarcastic::lol: BJ.. You crack me up!! Instead of one or two did you intend to say... four... or five... dozen... more, oh router maestro? :lol::sarcastic:

:lol::lol::sarcastic:ROFLMAO :haha::haha::lol::lol:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Can't have to many routers 

=




BigJimAK said:


> :sarcastic::lol: BJ.. You crack me up!! Instead of one or two did you intend to say... four... or five... dozen... more, oh router maestro? :lol::sarcastic:
> 
> :lol::lol::sarcastic:ROFLMAO :haha::haha::lol::lol:


----------



## Mark Mayo (Jan 27, 2011)

I fish and am about to buy another rod - my wife always asks why I need another one. I guess another router would be OK too.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Mark Mayo said:


> I fish and am about to buy another rod - my wife always asks why I need another one. I guess another router would be OK too.


Mark, just tell her the new rod is to match your new fishing jacket. She'll understand the dress/shoes metaphor.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great analogy Mark though a router is even easier to justify... since it allows you to get one bit set up for depth, etc., do work, swap bits (and routers) and come back.. Make something for her that "needs" two.. then call it "Quality Assurance"!


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

I had purchased the bosch colt for use in my work doing cabinet refacing and it has provided me with plenty of power to handle a multitude of tasks. I am a huge fan of Rigids warranty however and have many tools by them and have never been let down but when a man that owns a tool made by nearly every manufacturer speaks there is not much need for input from any other


----------

